# Twin Rivers Bassmasters 19th Annual Fall Open



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Please see the attached entry form for our open tournament that will be held on Alum Creek in October. We usually get a great turn out from you guys and am looking forward to another great tournament this year. I realize it is still a while to go so I will repost this message closer to the date as well.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

hey Matt...18posts in 3 years...6posts a year. good to hear from ya
get the net ready for pleasanthill sunday


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Pleasant Hill , WOOOHOOO ! I love that place this time of year .  Good luck guys .


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

The shad should be swarming on Sunday at Pleasant hill...I'll get my chatterbait ready.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Get entered now while the boat numbers are still low.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Get in while the gettin' is good!

VOTED BEST IN OHIO
OHIOS PREMIER OPEN TOURNAMENT - - BAR NONE
************************************************************************

THE 19TH ANNUAL
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS  Fall Open
Alum Creek Reservoir
October 7th, 2007 - 7:30 AM TO 4:00 PM
New Galena Ramp

************************************************************************
FIRST PLACE - $1000.00 - FIRST PLACE
(WITH 75 BOATS OR MORE)
SEE REVERSE SIDE FOR PAY OUT SCHEDULES, RESTRICTIONS AND TOTAL PAY OUT
***********************************************************************
SPONSORED BY:

NAPA Auto Parts - Columbus & Marysville

Scotts Lawn Service 

An Etch In Time

CAPITAL AWARDS 

Quaker Steak and Lube - Polaris

***************************************************************************

ENTRY FORM
PARTICIPANTS ARE TO COMPLETE ALL REQUESTED INFORMATION, BOTH FRONT AND REAR, THEN ATTACH YOUR CHECK OR MONEY ORDER FOR $65.00 MADE OUT TO: 
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTER AND MAIL TO: 3132 Adirondack Ave. Columbus, OH 43231

(1)_________________________________________ YOUR NAME___________________________________________________(2)

____________________________________________________ADDRESS__________________________________________________________

____________________________________________CITY, STATE, ZIP CODE _____________________________________________________

______________________________Email Address _____________________________________

CLIP AT THE DOTTED LINE AND RETURN THIS PORTION
**** BOTH ANGLERS MUST SIGN WAIVER ON THE BACK.
FOR ADDITIONAL TOURNAMENT INFORMATION OR BOAT # CALL: MATT (614) 565-3474.


GENERAL INFORMATION

WE WILL HAVE COFFEE AND DONUTS IN THE MORNING. POP, COFFEE, HOT DOGS AND CHIPS IN THE AFTERNOON

B.A.S.S. RULES AND REGULATIONS PREVAIL

EIGHT (8) BASS TEAM LIMIT OR FIVE (5) FOR A SINGLE BOATER

NO MINIMUM OR MAXIMUM HORSEPOWER RESTRICTIONS

PRE REGISTERED ENTRY FEE IS $65 PER BOAT

SAME DAY ENTRY FEE AT THE RAMP - $75 - CASH ONLY

THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE WILL RULE ON ANY PROTESTS

ONLY LARGEMOUTH, SMALLMOUTH AND SPOTTED BASS COUNT

PARTNERS MUST STAY TOGETHER UNTIL THEIR CATCH IS WEIGHED

STARTING POSITION WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE DATE YOUR ENTRY IS RECEIVED

WINNERS MAY BE SUBJECT TO TRUTH VERIFICATION TESTING (LIE / PSI TEST)

OPTIONAL BIG BASS SIDE POT - $10 PER BOAT - COLLECTED THAT MORNING

***************************************************************************
$1000.00 - PLUS TROPHIES - FIRST PLACE WITH 75 BOAT FIELD
OR
FIRST PLACE ***** 20% PLUS TROPHIES
SECOND PLACE ***** 13% PLUS TROPHIES
THIRD PLACE ***** 9% PLUS TROPHIES
FOURTH PLACE ***** 5% WITH 50 BOATS
FIFTH PLACE ***** 3% WITH 60 BOATS
SIXTH THROUGH TENTH PLACES ***** 2% ADDITIONAL PER TEN BOATS
BIG BASS - - $10.00 PER POUND PLUS TROPHY (FROM TWIN RIVERS)

***************************************************************************
PARTICIPANT WAIVER

I/WE INTENDING TO BE LEGALLY BOUND HEREBY FOR MY/OURSELVES, HEIRS AND/OR ADMINISTRATORS, VOLUNTARILY ASSUME ALL RISKS OF ACCIDENT OR INJURY AND FOREVER DISCHARGE, THE STATE OF OHIO, THE OHIO BASS CHAPTER FEDERATION, TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS OF COLUMBUS, INC., ANY SO SITUATED SPONSORS, RELATED ORGANIZATIONS, BOARDS, COMMITTEES, EMPLOYEES, MEMBERS, OFFICERS AND AGENTS FROM ANY AND ALL LIABILITY FOR PERSONAL INJURY, PROPERTY DAMAGE, OR ANY OTHER CAUSATIVE FACTORS, REAL OR IMAGINED, AS A RESULT OF ANY PARTICIPATION IN THIS TOURNAMENT, DURING THE HOURS THEREOF OR THE DAY ON WHICH IT IS SCHEDULED TO OCCUR, AND FOREVER RELEASE ALL PARTIES ASSOCIATED THERETO FROM ANY ACTIONS WHATSOEVER AND OF WHATEVER NATURE.

BOATER________________________________________DATE _____________________

NON - BOATER _________________________________DATE_____________________


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks to those that have already entered. We'll see you on Sunday!


----------

